# Receiver upgrade - Audio wiring question



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

With HDMI out from the receiver to the tv, all of the necessary audio/video should be streamed through to the tv and a simple volume adjustment of the tv should do the trick instead of the volume control on the receiver.


----------



## jpb007 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I'd like to sometimes not even have the receiver turned on. Or did I misunderstand your comment.


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry but I do believe that the receiver would have to be turned on to have the signal passed through. Its been a while since I looked through the settings of a receiver so I could be wrong.


----------

